# LF White Maxima Clam



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

I just came back from visiting Tropiquarium in Michigan and they had the nicest maxima clam I laid my eyes on.

The mantle was white some black in it.

I would like to purchase one. If any sponsor here have any available please pm me with your price. My preference is smaller clams.

Thanks!


----------



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

*Clams*

Why are clams so expensive ? Are they hard to come by, hard to keep or is it just high demand ?


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

The reason for the cost and why they are expensive I'm not 100% sure but Tropcaquarium was selling it for $50 I'm sure the price this side of the border will be higher...


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Shipping cost , us exchanges , cites and pay rent ,staffs , eclectic bill .........


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

The reason clams are so expensive right now is because of the Canadian Government....

Originally you bought clams from a coral supplier and had to pay for cites just like normal coral. So clams would come in fairly cheap and be able to retail for 30-100 depending on colour. The market has grown and so have the prices. 

Recently the Canadian Government changed the way you can import them for some stupid fear of contaminating a mollusk industry that we don't really have... 

So now a store buys clams from Exporter A and ships them to a holding tank in the US or Singapore (because those are the only countries Canada will accept the import of clams from). 

Next they need to be quarantined in said country for a few weeks and be inspected by the ministry of agriculture to ensure they aren't infected with some disease. 

Once they get the all clear you need to get a re-export cites permit along with 3 or 4 more permits in Canada to allow you to import them...

So, to summarize you pay shipping twice (which is twice the cost of purchasing the coral usually), you pay for 7 sets of permits and you pay to hold them in whatever location you choose until they can be shipped out again. There are also a lot of other fees in there as well that add an additional 2-3% to the total cost.. so The clams were already expensive long before they got to the consumer...


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

That is very interesting as tridacna maxima is not under cites just the gigas but that is good to know. I heard you got some clams. Any white maxima?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

aquatic_expressions said:


> That is very interesting as tridacna maxima is not under cites just the gigas but that is good to know. I heard you got some clams. Any white maxima?


No white ones sadly... We just have two blue 6" guys left. We got a nice tonga shipment again today though... Ill be posting some photos today..


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Well I am still looking  would like to get one


----------

